# Connecting Hob & Fridge to Gas...



## n7ogp (Mar 13, 2012)

i'm going to start and get all the bits together i need to do the job, my question is WHAT bits do i need to connect the fridge and hob to work on gas, the fridge is Eletrolux RM212 and the hob is pretty old. i was told i need a regulator that is fixed inside the gas box with a drop out. will i have one gas pipe coming from the regulator with a "T" shape connector with one side going to the fridge and the other side going to the hob both sharing the regulator. can any one recommend a make of regulator to use.
thanks Gary


----------



## n brown (Mar 13, 2012)

you're best doing this in copper pipe. the regulator fits on the bottle and each gas supplier has their own regulator specific to their bottles,this regulates the gas to the correct pressure and connects to the whole gas system.so its bottle with reg fitted-pipe fitted to reg--t-joint fitted to pipe --2 pipes coming off to fridge and hob. for safety a 40mm drop out hole should go through the  floor near every joint or connection


----------



## maingate (Mar 13, 2012)

There have been problems with the 30 mbar bulkhead regulators. You would be better off with the type that mounts directly on to a Propane bottle. You should have no problem getting one. Some of these are 37 mbar pressure but it does not matter (I use one of each on my 2 bottles).

It is perfectly legal for you to install the gas pipework and fittings. It is illegal for you to attach a gas bottle and start using it without having the system tested by a qualified person. It is up to you what you do though.


----------



## n brown (Mar 13, 2012)

maingate said:


> There have been problems with the 30 mbar bulkhead regulators. You would be better off with the type that mounts directly on to a Propane bottle. You should have no problem getting one. Some of these are 37 mbar pressure but it does not matter (I use one of each on my 2 bottles).
> 
> It is perfectly legal for you to install the gas pipework and fittings. It is illegal for you to attach a gas bottle and start using it without having the system tested by a qualified person. It is up to you what you do though.



is thar a definite about illegal to use a self installed system without gassafe looking at it?


----------



## A KIRK (Mar 13, 2012)

Your fine to install and use it even if doing it yourself, it actually becomes an issue if you sell, rent, hire or lend your van out to anyone else.

To be honest as long as you check for leaks properly, and everything is secured so it can't move and put stress on connectors etc then I wouldn't worry, but it is entirely up to you


----------



## maingate (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, that is probably more accurate than my interpretation of the rules.

I would do it myself and be confident about it but I have an engineering background. 

As long as the correct pipework and fittings are used and the gas dropouts are in the correct places, it should not be too difficult.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 13, 2012)

Best to use copper, but literature for Smev hob says it can be rubber, provided it is inspectable, sheilded from heat and won't get trapped. In practice I arranged mine so the outlet from the smev shoots straight at a bulkead. The hose spends 2" under the hob and then goes throught the bulkhead into the gas compartment, 700mm of hose and it is on the regulator. I also fitted a gaslow gauge which allows the system to be tested  for leaks by pressurising the system then turning the gas bottle off.


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 14, 2012)

is this the sort of regulator i need, i have a butane gas bottle at home which i used for a portable stove
Caravan Regulators, LPG Valves and Fittings


----------



## n brown (Mar 14, 2012)

n7ogp said:


> is this the sort of regulator i need, i have a butane gas bottle at home which i used for a portable stove
> Caravan Regulators, LPG Valves and Fittings



as i said before,get a regulator to fit your particular bottle manufacturer.the one shown is wall mounted and more complex to fit


----------



## Firefox (Mar 14, 2012)

One like this to fit on your bottle would be easier:

Butane Nut x 8mm Nozzle Regulator - 4 5kg


butane regulator - Google Search


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 14, 2012)

Firefox said:


> One like this to fit on your bottle would be easier:
> 
> Butane Nut x 8mm Nozzle Regulator - 4 5kg
> 
> ...





n brown said:


> as i said before,get a regulator to fit your particular bottle manufacturer.the one shown is wall mounted and more complex to fit


 
i had one of these fitted when i took the van to get the gas and electric certificate for my last insurance, he said i wont even bother testing it because it will fail straight away, on both accounts, you have to use a fixed regulator and the gas bottle has to be in a sealed box with a drop out. the electric wires has to been flexible and not flat house cable. and secured every 10cm. i was quite happy using the blue regulator. i will have to post some pictures of the van before we pulled the whole interior last weekend.


----------



## maingate (Mar 14, 2012)

That information is correct, the bottle must be in a sealed box and you cannot use flat twin and earth (as used in domestic systems).

The regulator fitted to the bottle is perfectly OK and maybe you misunderstood that bit.

I do not know of any company in Sunderland but at Westerhope in Newcastle is Dixons, the Calor agent. They stock all kinds of fittings and sell cheap autogas also. If it is not too far for you, you can get everything you need from them. I can give you directions but they are not far from the A1.

BTW, don't get cheeky with me any more. I am a Ryhope lad and we know how to deal with Townies. :lol-049:


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 14, 2012)

Been looking around the net and found this.
Bulkhead regulator requirements


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 14, 2012)

maingate said:


> BTW, don't get cheeky with me any more. I am a Ryhope lad and we know how to deal with Townies. :lol-049:



does that make you a typical Mackem


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 21, 2012)

*Connecting Hob &amp; Fridge to Gas...*

Would some one take a photo of there gas bottle and regulator so I can get a picture in my head, 
Thanks Gary


----------



## runnach (Apr 4, 2012)

maingate:176494 said:
			
		

> There have been problems with the 30 mbar bulkhead regulators. You would be better off with the type that mounts directly on to a Propane bottle. You should have no problem getting one. Some of these are 37 mbar pressure but it does not matter (I use one of each on my 2 bottles).
> 
> It is perfectly legal for you to install the gas pipework and fittings. It is illegal for you to attach a gas bottle and start using it without having the system tested by a qualified person. It is up to you what you do though.


 for the system to comply with current regulation a 30mbar regulator should be used in a caravan or motorhome only on static vans is it acceptable to fit dedicated butane propane regulators


Channa


----------



## maingate (Apr 4, 2012)

channa said:


> for the system to comply with current regulation a 30mbar regulator should be used in a caravan or motorhome only on static vans is it acceptable to fit dedicated butane propane regulators
> 
> 
> Channa



Thanks for that Channa. If the OP was to look online, there are 30 mb bottle mounted Propane regulators (like the Butane one in the earlier link).

I did not know of the rules and regs on 37 mb regulators. I actually have a twin bottle setup. One is 30 and the other is 37 mb (one Alugas and one Energas exchange bottle). I might get the 30 mb bottle mounted one myself.


----------



## runnach (Apr 4, 2012)

maingate:180380 said:
			
		

> channa said:
> 
> 
> > for the system to comply with current regulation a 30mbar regulator should be used in a caravan or motorhome only on static vans is it acceptable to fit dedicated butane propane regulators
> ...


 to expand a little the op is undertaking in effect a new installation hence the 30 mbar reg

Anything before 2002 is ok on a dedicated 28/37 mbar set up .

Upgrading older systems say replacing a heater, a customer would be advised not to current standard if using a dedicated propane bottle and regulator..a 30 mbar would in effect bring about compliance.

That said the dedicated 37 mbat system would not be considered dangerous.
It simply doesn't comply with the current standard.
Channa


----------

